# L'iPad sait-il faire cela ?



## IlSanto (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un iPhone 3GS et je me demandais s'il était possible de partager une connection (3G donc) entre mon iPhone et un iPad (qu'il soit 1, 2, "new", "new 2nd gen" ou mini).

Une question également, sur un iPad (quel que soit le modèle), peut-on afficher une application iPhone ? Je pense notamment à quelques jeux dont je dispose sur mon 3GS qui "n'existent pas" sur iPad, comme Final Fantasy Tactics WotL (d'ailleurs, des gens l'ont-ils testé sur iPad ?). Et question subsidiaire : ce mode zoom est-il dispo quel que soit le modèle ? (rétina ou pas rétina).

Et encore une question : si je possède angry birds (par exemple), en version iPhone. Suis-je obligé d'installer la version "HD" sur un iPad ou bien puis-je "forcer" l'utilisation de l'app en version iPhone en mode zoomé ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse !

A+

IlSanto


----------



## wip (9 Novembre 2012)

IlSanto a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je possède un iPhone 3GS et je me demandais s'il était possible de partager une connection (3G donc) entre mon iPhone et un iPad (qu'il soit 1, 2, "new", "new 2nd gen" ou mini).
> 
> ...


 
- oui (selon l'opérateur mais il me semble qu'en France, c'est pour tous maintenant)

- oui

- oui, tu peux utiliser la version iPhone


Pour les deux derniers points, ça reste cependant domage ne pas pas utiliser la definition de l'iPad


----------



## Davidq (9 Novembre 2012)

Tu peux partager ta connexion entre ton iPad et ton iPhone si ton opérateur te le permet.

Actuellement, je sais que Free le fait et je sais que cela fonctionne via le bluetooth.
Parait que ça marche aussi en WIFI mais j'ai jamais testé.
Je surfe avec mon iPad 3 et la 3G de madame.

L'iPad est aussi capable d'afficher certaines applis iPhone.
Je ne ferai pas de généralités sur toutes les applis car je ne els ai pas toutes testées mais beaucoup fonctionnent.

Reste que l'affichage sur ton iPad aura la taille de l'affichage de l'Iphone.


----------



## IlSanto (9 Novembre 2012)

Oui bien sûr, pour le partage de connection, il faut que l'opérateur le fasse, ça me paraissait évident, et ma question ne portait que sur la possibilité "matérielle". Merci pour vos réponses sur ce point.

Mais pour le mode zoom, ça fait un petit rectangle au milieu de l'écran ou ça prend tout l'écran ? Et c'est vraiment si dégueu ?

(et on reste d'accord sur le fait que c'est dommage de ne pas utiliser la version iPad sur un iPad mais bon, c'est aussi dommage de payer deux fois une appli )​


----------



## wip (12 Novembre 2012)

IlSanto a dit:


> (et on reste d'accord sur le fait que c'est dommage de ne pas utiliser la version iPad sur un iPad mais bon, c'est aussi dommage de payer deux fois une appli )​


Ca dépend à quelle fréquence tu utilises l'appli 

Le Zoom, c'est quand tu aggrandis l'image d'une appli iPhone pour qu'ellle remplisse l'écran de l'iPad. Donc un Zoom est moins bon en qualité que lorsque qu'on laisse l'écran en petit. Par contre, ca reste plus facile à utiliser.


----------



## IlSanto (13 Novembre 2012)

OK Merci !


----------



## 123cricri (18 Novembre 2012)

IlSanto a dit:


> Oui bien sûr, pour le partage de connection, il faut que l'opérateur le fasse, ça me paraissait évident, et ma question ne portait que sur la possibilité "matérielle". Merci pour vos réponses sur ce point.​





Pour répondre à ce point précis, j ai un ipad2 et un iPhone 3GS et cela fonctionne très bien avec free en partage de connexion en Bluetooth .


----------



## davy#3 (19 Novembre 2012)

Davidq a dit:


> Parait que ça marche aussi en WIFI mais j'ai jamais testé.



Excuse-moi Davidq de te reprendre, mais je crois que fonctionner en Wifi, pour un iPad, c'est par là sa fonction première !
C'est la 3G qui est une option.


----------



## IlSanto (20 Novembre 2012)

Je pense que Davidq voulait parler de la connexion entre l'iPad et l'iPhone qui lui donne un accès 3G, relativement à la question que je posais.

Justement en cas d'absence de borne wifi dans les parages.


----------

